# Do you want to save money on accommodation and dining when traveling?



## AccorPlusAus (Jul 29, 2019)

Do you travel Local, Interstate or Overseas?

Do you love dining out?

Accor Plus is perfect for you even if you dont do any of the above you will want to start now.

With an ACCOR MEMBERSHIP you will receive these amazing discounts all year round for 12 months. Remember this membership can be used in the WHOLE ASIA PACIFIC, that 18 countries, over 800 Hotels and Resorts and over 1,100 Restaurants. From deluxe 5 star Hotels to family friendly budget Hotels.

Now for the massive perks of this membership.

* 1 FREE NIGHT in any of our Hotels whenever you want. Use this for a birthday or special anniversary or even just to spoil yourself, use this in one of our 4 or 5 star Hotels or Resorts and you would have already recouped your initial investment.

* This membership can be used in any of our Restaurants any time breakfast, lunch and dinner.

25% off the total bill when dining alone

50% off the total bill when dining with 1 other person

33% off the total bill when dining with 2 other people + the member eats free

25% off the total bill when dining with 3 other people + member eats for free

* 10% - 50% off room prices every second of every day if you find one of our Hotel or Resort rooms at a cheaper rate online you will stay the first night of your booking for FREE.

* Red hot room deals, special room prices at a massive discount for members only.

All this for just $395 for 12 months.

Lets do a quick price run down its

$395 for the 12 month membership
Use the FREE night in a 5 star hotel thats roughly $400 thats a $5 saving off the cost of the membership
If you dine out just once a month for $80 using the membership saves you $40, over a 12 month period thats a total savong of $480.
So in total of the basics of this membership i can save you $485 minimum off this membership.
Picture yourself in a 5 star Hotel or Resort with all the perks at an impossible to beat price.

*** refer 5 people that become members themselves and you will receive your membership ABSOLUTELY FREE!!!! For every 1 successful referral i will send you a $50 wine voucher to use at one of our 1,100 Restaurants.

Dont miss out.

Email me your name and contact details along with your references and i will contact you during business hours.

[email protected]

Kind regards
Simon Daniele
Sales Consultant
ACCOR PLUS


----------



## trainrunningstatus (Jul 13, 2021)

If you are planning to travel by train or You want to travel in Railways after Covid and You want to reduce your train fare then this article for you in this article we will be share 7 tips and telling you how can you reduce the train fare.
These tips follow you can up to 60% train fare reduce. So please read the article carefully and completely. 
I will share with you some terms these terms use during 7 tips Like train booking, Train running status, Live train, PNR Status, etc.


----------

